# Directv's R15 Limitation to beware of



## guildjw (Sep 11, 2007)

Might be posted here, my R10 died and of course DTV sent me their non tivo replacement r15. 

Yuk, I could not believe it the software was so basic (and slow) it could not handle setting up a same series recording on more then one channel. So you if you want to say record Mash or Scrubs or any series being aired on more then one channel, forget it. 

They recommened using a manual recording to record it, daaaa, if its aired three times a day not contigous you'd need 3 seperate manual recodings for that one channel alone.

Software design 101...they missed it I guess. Back to TIVO for me.

Beware guys, Directv's own replacment for Tivo is NOT a step up from Tivo...it's a big big step backwards....

John


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

guildjw said:


> Might be posted here, my R10 died and of course DTV sent me their non tivo replacement r15.
> 
> Yuk, I could not believe it the software was so basic (and slow) it could not handle setting up a same series recording on more then one channel. So you if you want to say record Mash or Scrubs or any series being aired on more then one channel, forget it.
> 
> ...


My two R15 units don't seem to have those problems, and never did. Now that I'm running the latest Cutting Edge software release, it's blazingly fast and I don't miss my Tivo units at all.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

when did they fix recording the same series on different channels?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

PlanetBill said:


> when did they fix recording the same series on different channels?


I just set my R15 to record a show on different channels. Never had an issue


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I just set my R15 to record a show on different channels. Never had an issue


+1. Just hit the "record" button twice and it picks it up. We have this with some of the shows that are on Noggin and Nickelodeon.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

depends on software version, the latest CE makes the r15 _*blazing*_ fast...!!! no issues here recording seinfeld episodes on fox, tbs and cw via series link.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

well good, I don't use my R15's that much anymore, It used to be a problem a while ago.

I am running the latest CE.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

guildjw said:


> Yuk, I could not believe it the software was so basic (and slow) it could not handle setting up a same series recording on more then one channel. So you if you want to say record Mash or Scrubs or any series being aired on more then one channel, forget it.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


First of all, the R15 has a more powerful processor, and more memory, than any of the DirecTivo products ever offered.

There are MANY design differences between the R15 and it's Tivo predecessors, as you are discovering. If you sit down in front of an R15 and want it to be a Tivo, you will be dissapointed and frustrated, as you have learned.

I just tested setting a series link for the same show on two channels, and the R15, with the latest CE software, still does not support that. I don't know if it ever will.

Carl


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Carl, I thought it was still an issue but never tested out for myself..


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This thread continued in the appropriate forum...


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

AFAIK, neither the HR20 nor the R15 support a series link for the same show on two different channels.

I'm curious how lamelefty, compnurd and others are able to do this, has there been a change?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the HR20 will do series links on multiple channels for the same show. The R15 doesn't. The R15 runs on NDS software, the HR20 was developed in house by DirecTV. Two totally separate development teams involved. 

Carl


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This thread continued in the appropriate forum...


And that forum is......??


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> And that forum is......??


The R15 forum...
This thread started off in a different forum.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

guildjw said:


> ...it could not handle setting up a same series recording on more then one channel. So you if you want to say record Mash or Scrubs or any series being aired on more then one channel, forget it.


You can do it with autorecord from a search.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You can also do it with a recurring manual recording.

Carl


----------



## jonbbrad (Nov 15, 2006)

couldn't you just set the program title to auto record??? that should record any instance of the program.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

jonbbrad said:


> couldn't you just set the program title to auto record??? that should record any instance of the program.


I wish I would have thought of that!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

jonbbrad said:


> couldn't you just set the program title to auto record??? that should record any instance of the program.


The major drawback with that approach is the fact the Channels I Receive (CIR) is not working. Therefore an autorecord by show title will try and record from channels you do not get as well as from channels you do get.

This (CIR) is supposed to be fixed in the near future, but no specific date or timeframe has been announced.

Carl


----------

